# Anyone catching steelhead in the Rock?



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Was there with my dad yesterday and today, and all we see are suckers everywhere...and we couldn't catch those either! It's very frustrating!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hearing a lot of that about the Rock this spring. I did well with the steelies today farther east. Only hit 1 sucker.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Should have good color tomorrow for sure. Fish area spread out so enjoy this drop !!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hit the Rock this morning and hooked into a Steelie on the second cast, but he broke off after about 2 minutes. 
Other than that, sucker fish everywhere. Also, it started to get windy so I packed up the gear for safety reasons. 
Hoping the rain in the forecast is minimal as the water color and flow is just about perfect. I think 2 more days and conditions will be perfect.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I fished this morning from 830 til 1130. Caught 3 in the first 15 minutes then just 2 after the sun came up over the trees. Mid river, nothing big but all were fresh feisty males. My buddy joined me at 10 and caught a couple. I think I might make a swinger out of him since I called out he would catch a fish in this tail out and a 5 pounder about ripped the rod out of his hand and practically handed his ass to him until he caught up with it. It was jumping all over the place. 

We did see half a dozen females around. The males are very skittish this year. I only catch one or two in a group and the rest run away even if the females are above them. My first one was definitely keyed on the eggs of the female 20 feet upstream because he smashed the egg. All the others on a couple types of streamers. When sun came up, white or white red combos were the best. Dark colors before that. 

My advice is walk upstream until you find them then fish them from below or adjacent to them. If you don't find any, keep moving to other spots downstream. These fish are on the move up still and the water temps will allow the females to hold their eggs til they get to east or west branch heights. 

Rickerd


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe we're just fishing the wrong spots then... And not using the right bait... And fishing at the wrong time of day... Lol... Went after work again today in the rain. Tons of suckers around, no bites. Mostly we just use bait on regular hooks. Maybe that's the problem? Tried worms, maggots, fake maggots, fake worms, salted minnows, single eggs and egg sacs. (Eggs not fresh though, it's the ones you buy in the jar at Dicks. We tied our own sacs from those). Seriously though, we've been out almost every weekend since October, other than when the river was frozen over, and only caught some smallies and two or three suckers. And we go after work quite a bit too. If I could catch just one, I'd be happy! The season is almost over


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Rickerd,I think I talked to you and your friend as you were packing it in around noon today.I'm the guy from Penna. and if that was you I think you quit at about the right time as I fished that stretch for a couple hours with no luck at all,they either turned off or I did n't have what they wanted.I tried white/pink/beige and then dark....nothing!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

CloudySea, what's your presentation? The actual bait or lure doesn't matter nearly as much as how you present it to the fish. It's a game of precision. Also, throw out those eggs you have in the jars. I mentioned bait isn't as important but those things are just no good


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Cloudy if you're looking for eggs & don't any have any steelhead eggs. Look into bait shops locally for salmon eggs. I know central basin bait in vermilion carries them often. I'm sure others can chip in on into, I think Erie outfitters has them at times? Just make some phone calls. Might be late in year to get them but like noof said its all presentation. It's tough to get down. Research drifting techniques & shot patterns for drifting eggs & such.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

PAfisher, 
yes that was Bill and I. Good to know you are connected with this group too. 
Better days are still ahead. Hope to see you on a river again soon.

best,
Rickerd


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Caught one baby catfish today... I use a classic red and white round bobber above a swivel onto which I tie a leader about 2 feet long. Usually put two small split shot equally spaced between bobber and hook.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Cloudy not the kind of set up you need. Go with with the smallest bobber possible. I prefer a small Thill pencil style. Lose the swivel and tie a fluro leader directly to main line. Use a uni or blood knot. For weight use only the necessary BB split shot according to flow or depth. Think less is better! In fact, this time of year I lose the bobber, and float a sac below the shot.


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol, blood knot... I looked it up and that's going to take some practice... I will try though! Also, and this may sound stupid, but, how can you float a sac with split shot on the line and no bobber? Wouldn't the split shot just get snagged on the bottom all the time? Or is it better to use no split shot either and just go for the right buoyancy?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't necessarily need a blood knot, a microswivel would be easier to start and also reduce any line twist. Bouncing bottom without a bobber can result in snags as u mention but once you get the hang of it u won't get too many. I would start with a float beginning. As mentioned though use a slimmer profile float, ditch the old red/white, they carry too much surface area and the fish will feel that resistance. 

I don't want to create a bunch of costs for you, but if you're not using a long rod it would probably really help u in learning. At least 9 foot, 10 or 11 foot even better. It helps in presenting a natural drift by keeping your line off the water. Also when u do finally hook up with some fish you'll land more because the long limber rod helps cushion the fish's runs and head shakes. 

One last suggestion, u may need more split shot than just '2 small ones'. When I first started I struggled for a long time, finally after some experimenting found that my bait wasn't close enough to the bottom. Look up 'balancing a float'.


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Unsuccessful again today. Caught two smallies, though I'm not sure what type of fish they were... Will stop at Dick's tomorrow to see about some better bobbers. Maybe I'll look at some rods too. Hopefully it doesn't rain too much here tomorrow and Friday so that Saturday will be good! Thanks for tips!


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

So... I went out and bought myself a black fuzzy jig with an orange head which was recommended to me. I also was given a tip that wax worms are not as effective as maggots and was advised where to get some. So I got some of those... And Many, many hours and casts later, I managed to get one bite but was unable to land the fish. I guess it's a start! (I did catch one sucker though!). Lol


----------

